# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Si eshte e mundur ?

## laburist

Te pelqen nje pallto qe kushton  97 euro. Shkon ne shtepi  dhe i mer borxh 50 euro mamit 50 euro babit.Shkon e blen pallton  dhe shitesi ti kthen 3 euro.Sapo  kthehesh ne shtepi duke menduar se e zvoglon borxhin ndaj mamit dhe babit ua kthen nga 1 euro,dmth 1 euro ia jep mamit dhe ngelesh edhe 49 euro borxh,poashtu edhe babit ia kthen 1 euro e 49 ngelesh borxh  kurse 1 euro e mban per vete.
PRA 49+49=98  dhe plus 1 euro e jote =99   pra ketu eshte problemi ku shkuan 1 euro kush i vodhi. KJO  eshte pytja ?

----------

